# Best Plow on a Jeep



## Lawn Enforcer

Okay, I know some members of this site have asked which is the best plow for a Jeep, and I want to know also which is the best, as I plan on putting a plow on my '99 Cherokee. So, cast your vote for a brand! May the best plow win. The voting ends 45 days from Feb. 16. If you select 'other', please post what type of plow it is. Feel free to post all positive and negative comments on any of the brands.


----------



## bdhunter

Best is relative. How much does your budget allow? 

The Fisher Homesteader sure looks nice, but you can see what I opted for last year, and so far it's still a-pushin.


----------



## YardMedic

Fisher all the way! You won't have any complaints


----------



## Paranoid

I'm in the market for a plow and will watch the outcome here.


----------



## lotsacars

Snowbear on a '98 Cherokee and only complaint is the mount - ended up welding mine to the frame. Other than that it's been great.


----------



## wirenut

yeew... why would you weld it on......is it a yard truck .....


----------



## SGTPOOL

Find Yourself A Used Snoway, And Save A Lot Of Money. Snoway All The Way


----------



## ppandr

Perfer western all around. Why.....because my dealer is 15 miles away and open 24hrs during snow storms. And I have been there at 2 am. Also, all our plows are western/fisher so most parts are easily welded or interchangable. Have had previous bad experiences with Meyers.


----------



## sefh

I would find out where the closest dealer is at and go from there. I know everyone might like the Snoway the best but if you don't have a dealer close to you and it breaks down in the middle of the night how are you going to fix it? Just my thought.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer

Thanks for all the input guys! We still need more Jeep folks to get in their votes! Spread the word.


----------



## toby4492

Lawn Enforcer,

Thanks for starting this thread. I am very interested in seeing the outcome of the poll as well. With the Jeep considered to be non-commercial in size, I would think our 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic commercial warranty would be attractive to the consumer. Also coupled with our hydraulic down pressure system for backdragging and scraping, makes for an excellent driveway and cleanup plow.

There are certainly many Jeep owners running Sno-Way that are very pleased with them, and also making payup with them.

Can you all guess how I voted?


----------



## xrdirthead

I love my Sno-Way!

It figures the year I buy my first snow plow Boston sets a record for the LEAST amount of snow fall since 1937.....


----------



## Donny O.

toby4492;379807 said:


> Lawn Enforcer,
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread. I am very interested in seeing the outcome of the poll as well. With the Jeep considered to be non-commercial in size, I would think our 5 year structural and 2 year electric/hydraulic commercial warranty would be attractive to the consumer. Also coupled with our hydraulic down pressure system for backdragging and scraping, makes for an excellent driveway and cleanup plow.
> 
> There are certainly many Jeep owners running Sno-Way that are very pleased with them, and also making payup with them.
> 
> Can you all guess how I voted?


i had a suburbanite on my jeep and being a 'personal plow' there was no warrenty at all.....so you definitly have that beat.

the suburbanite had what they called scrape lock(not downpreasure) and it helped with back dragging and the plow was super light, but nothing compared to the downpreasure on the sno way i have on my truck now.

the thing that made me buy the western was a local place had 12month no payments/interest and i didn't have the cash to buy the plow outright so had to take what i could get. now I was happy with the western....didn't need to do any suspention work, and it was easy to mount dismount and pushed as much snow as the jeep could handle. but i think given the funds i would go with a sno way next time.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L

I voted Meyer, thats what I have. Snoway does have a great setup though. Waranty and down presser is great, but I bought my plow used as did the guy I got it from. Best $350 I ever spent. Don't get deals like that offen.


----------

